# Has anyone received the $150 bonus for signing up?



## AJS89 (Jun 30, 2015)

Has anyone received the $150 bonus 4 signing up after you do your first 20 rides? I haven't. I feel Uber support is beating around the bush. The response I got back had nothing to do with the bonus. Instead the rep (I believe purposely...) assumed that I was talking about the referral and answered my question as if I asked about a referral. I clearly stated my question and I don't even know how she thought that would answer my question? I wrote back again, specify my question even further and sent a screenshot of the uber emails about the bonus. No response yet...


----------



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

You only get that bonus if you entered someone's referral code when signing up. If you didn't enter a referral code, no money for you.


----------



## AJS89 (Jun 30, 2015)

Where are these rules?? Smh, so confusing. So the bonus incentive and referral are one in the same? In the app it says refer someone to get $25 referral. I have emails saying the same thing. Then, there's a completely separate email I have saying $150 bonus after 20 rides...Then the funny thing is uber support told me to look under miscellaneous fees and I'll see my referral fee...but I never referred anyone -_-


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

According to my current payment statement, I am scheduled to receive $100 sign-up bonus on Thursday. (SF area) I did not use a referral code. 

I did use a Lyft referral code so once I get around to doing my mentor ride, I will have 30 days to do 50 rides then I am supposed to get $500.


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

I signed up a month ago with a $500 referral bonus. I had to send almost two dozen emails and send them screenshots of the original email before they honored my bonus (it's now finally showing in the app that it will be on my next paycheck). Just start sending them a new email every couple hours and you should have it taken care of in a day or two. lol


----------



## UberIndyX (May 18, 2015)

They're screwing around on giving me the sign up bonus as well. I *did* use a referral code and was even notified that the guy who referred me was getting his bonus. When I emailed them, I got some response that they can't talk to me if I don't have the original email address, except that my email is forwarded!


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

UberIndyX said:


> They're screwing around on giving me the sign up bonus as well. I *did* use a referral code and was even notified that the guy who referred me was getting his bonus. When I emailed them, I got some response that they can't talk to me if I don't have the original email address, except that my email is forwarded!


Thats as simple as adding FWD and faking the header text, they have to be diligent to keep fraud down.

I'm hoping all my bonuses go well, I'm signing with SC and Lyft first, then Uber once the requisite time has passed.

Using the bonus money for the bucket style floor rubber mats, and dashcam(s)


----------



## AJS89 (Jun 30, 2015)

ApertureHour said:


> I signed up a month ago with a $500 referral bonus. I had to send almost two dozen emails and send them screenshots of the original email before they honored my bonus (it's now finally showing in the app that it will be on my next paycheck). Just start sending them a new email every couple hours and you should have it taken care of in a day or two. lol


Indeed that works! Just checked my email and got a response from them that it would show on my next check. I sent a screenshot as well showing them the $150 bonus emails sent from Uber. They can afford to have a call center smh, I don't understand


----------



## AJS89 (Jun 30, 2015)

UberIndyX said:


> They're screwing around on giving me the sign up bonus as well. I *did* use a referral code and was even notified that the guy who referred me was getting his bonus. When I emailed them, I got some response that they can't talk to me if I don't have the original email address, except that my email is forwarded!


Screenshot your email sent from uber about the bonus. That just worked for me.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I received $800 for being signed from Lyft by an uber manager( This was when uber was new in minneapolis). I received $200 for signing one of my buddies. Last week, I received $500 for signing a current lyft driver to drive for uber. The new driver for uber also received their $500. However, it requires that you send countless emails to uber support and have to come across as very aggressive to get them to pay the $500 incentive.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

AJS89 said:


> Has anyone received the $150 bonus 4 signing up after you do your first 20 rides? I haven't. I feel Uber support is beating around the bush. The response I got back had nothing to do with the bonus. Instead the rep (I believe purposely...) assumed that I was talking about the referral and answered my question as if I asked about a referral. I clearly stated my question and I don't even know how she thought that would answer my question? I wrote back again, specify my question even further and sent a screenshot of the uber emails about the bonus. No response yet...


If you have signed up 1,000 to 10,000 new drivers on your Referral code you will have to get a new account to keep getting paid.


----------



## San Dimas (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyone who posts that they have been paid the $500 referral bonus or $500 incentive bonus is an undercover Uber staff and it is a flat out lie. If incentive is $500 or above it never gets paid out. I used to work for a Uber and 99% of the time they never pay that. We were instructed to email back asking for screen shots, emails asking for proof of incentive -anything to not pay it. We were told to come up with reasons why the driver doesn't qualify. Most people give up and that is exactly what Uber wanted. I couldn't stay working for them. I would go home sick to my stomach.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

LyftMurph said:


> Thats as simple as adding FWD and faking the header text, they have to be diligent to keep fraud down.
> 
> I'm hoping all my bonuses go well, I'm signing with SC and Lyft first, then Uber once the requisite time has passed, to get even more bonus. http://therideshareguy.com/promo-codes/
> 
> Using the bonus money for the bucket style floor rubber mats, and dashcam(s)


Rideshare guy=Uber shill. That guy is in it for the referrals only.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

San Dimas said:


> Anyone who posts that they have been paid the $500 referral bonus or $500 incentive bonus is an undercover Uber staff and it is a flat out lie. If incentive is $500 or above it never gets paid out. I used to work for a Uber and 99% of the time they never pay that. We were instructed to email back asking for screen shots, emails asking for proof of incentive -anything to not pay it. We were told to come up with reasons why the driver doesn't qualify. Most people give up and that is exactly what Uber wanted. I couldn't stay working for them. I would go home sick to my stomach.


csr or work in a uber local market? If you are not to sick to your stomach, media would be interested in your story.


----------

